
How Firecracker Is Going to Set Modern Infrastructure on Fire - transpute
https://thenewstack.io/how-firecracker-is-going-to-set-modern-infrastructure-on-fire/
======
andrewstuart
Yes but Firecracker doesn't run on EC2 instances except the very expensive
baremetal. That's a very big impediment to setting anything on fire.

